# miracle coat quickfinder Nail Clippers



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,
I hope I am going to like these nail clippers. I went to Tractor Supply today looking for some new clippers as I needed some new ones. I ran across these and the price said 29.99. So when she rang them up they rang up at 49.99 so I questioned it and she said they were mismarked and were supposed to be the higher price but since they were marked at 29.99 she gave me them for that price. YAH!!!
So has anyone ever used these? I wanted to use them tonight but they need batteries, and of course they didnt come with them. So tomorrow I will go get some. Oh, I love good deals.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I havent used them, but keep me posted on how sharp they are as well!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I've always wondered how they work....please let us know!


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

I've only used my pair once but I did like the way they worked. I need to do the crew again this week, so I'll check back in afterwards and update on round 2.


----------

